# The house is about to get full again...



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Peg and I are picking up 5 Maltese tonight who are being shipped from the east coast. They were supposed to have been here at about 6:30... I just got a telphone call from the airlines that they were having airplane trouble... and the plane is not even scheduled to get here now until after 10 PM...

I need my beauty sleep and we are up at 5 AM everyday... so I'm automatically worried about this going bad...


but then I started thinking about the poor dogs :bysmilie: 


I can not imagine being stuck in a crate as long as they will apparently be today... :bysmilie:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh no, that's such a long flight. Poor little things.  

And yes Steve, you DO need your beauty sleep.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ooooops!! Almost forgot...


ARE THEY THERE YET??? :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my! Will the dogs be okay going that long without something to eat? I hope they all arrive safely.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

That's the really bad part of having to ship a dog as cargo. When something goes wrong with the airplane, weather or about a million other things that happen, the poor dog's are the ones who suffer. The airline ground crew aren't allowed to open the kennels to let the dogs go potty.( Too much liability). Hopefully all will work out.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope they all make it there safely rayer: Can't wait to hear stories about them. :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's way past my bedtime, poor pups. so I might as well get it over with now....are they there yet?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I sure hope they're OK after the flight being delayed. I can't wait to hear about them and of coarse see pictures. You guys are great to help the way you do. I know those poor dogs are thankful for people like you.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> That's way past my bedtime, poor pups. so I might as well get it over with now....are they there yet?[/B]




self deleted


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Steve,
you must be so excited!
Your house will be nice a full again :wub: 

We get in to Phoenix tomorrow night, we will be there until next monday..... so if you need a hand with the new pups.... :innocent:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:smrofl: :smrofl: are they there yet ? 

Hope the pups will be alright.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> :smrofl: :smrofl: are they there yet ?
> 
> Hope the pups will be alright.[/B]



Nope... but at least they are in the air...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be a long night for you 2 good people. So exciting though. Hope nothing else goes wrong & the Malts do well on the trip.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations, Steve! Beauty sleep, Shmuty sleep - you're a doll. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Congratulations, Steve! Beauty sleep, Shmuty sleep - you're a doll. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks Linda.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

are they there yet?????

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Peg and Steve - you are GOOD people :aktion033: (with or without beauty sleep) :smrofl: 

Thank you for all you do for these little critters!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I just checked the link you posted for the flight the pups are on, it said an hour & 12 minutes to go! :new_shocked: I don't know who to feel sorrier for, you two or the pups. 

Hope this helps.

[attachment=35750:coffee.jpg][attachment=35751:dog_treats.jpg]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Steve !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ARE THEY THERE YET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They must be - it's 11:11pm


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Hey Steve !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ARE THEY THERE YET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They must be - it's 11:11pm[/B]


Yea... they are here. Little dynmos for sure.

Not sure what went wrong but we seemed to have ended up with 2 boys. We were supposed to get one and the other was going to Texas... Also, one of the boys was coupled with one of the girls int he back yard... :smpullhair:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553708
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-oh :new_shocked:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553713
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone help me with this... I have seen no evidence that any of the females are in heat... but we did have a coupling last night... and we are bound to have some more today as we just do not have have space to keep everyone apart. Pregnancy can only occur is the female is in heat that happens for a week or so at a time twice a year, right? Do unfixed dogs sometimes couple even when she is not in heat?

I will try to get at least some of these into the vet ASAP... but I doubt that I can pull this off today.

Steve


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG :shocked: , some bellybands & doggie diapers might come in handy right now. I know nothing about heat cycles & coupling though.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-r u going to have another litter to tend to Steve and Peg? :blink: Glad the babies finally made it there.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Coupling ???????????? :new_shocked: 

Now you're going to be the backyard breeder .. :smrofl: 

You should have turned the garden hose on them ! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:smheat: 
the things that go on at your house.
belly bands are needed and little diapers
do you need more crates?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Bless your hearts for taking them in, :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WHAT!??? Are you guys raising rabbits out there????  It must be that Arizona air.....
Well at least we'll get to be entertained with puppies again!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> :smheat:
> the things that go on at your house.
> belly bands are needed and little diapers
> do you need more crates?[/B]


Nope. Crates are all over the place.. We have diapers... which they can take off as fast as we put on... No, I should say faster... I can not believe that I did not better prepare and get belly bands. The 2 boys are lifting their leg on everything. Surprisingly enough, this does not have me all that upset. We have a room downstairs which we are tearing apart, moving a door (I have drywall down) and we are tearing out the flooring. So I have stopped this effort and we are housing them in this room and keeping them away from Max, Rocky & Chance. There isn't a lot of damage they could do there... :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553843
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except pee on new unpainted sheetrock! :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve, you're going to have to get them all in for spay/neuter asap.

Can you keep the boys in a bathroom?

Maybe get the girls done right away, just in case. I've been told the 
doggie sperm can live for days.

I've also heard of a vinegar solution to prevent pregnancy after a tie.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> WHAT!??? Are you guys raising rabbits out there???? It must be that Arizona air.....
> Well at least we'll get to be entertained with puppies again![/B]



These are not puppies.... They are all ~7 year old dogs.

I've got things to say but I am in a difficult situation and have to be careful since this forum is hardly a secret... :huh:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, Steve
If I wasn't hacking and coughing I'd drive down there right now (I dont' think the dogs would mind my hacking and coughing - but you might).
I have a visa - I'd run them to the vet for you to spay and neuter, I can order some belly bands to be sent to you! Can I do that? Pish pads? I know you need foster homes, but other then that what can I do for you?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Oh, Steve
> If I wasn't hacking and coughing I'd drive down there right now (I dont' think the dogs would mind my hacking and coughing - but you might).
> I have a visa - I'd run them to the vet for you to spay and neuter, I can order some belly bands to be sent to you! Can I do that? Pish pads? I know you need foster homes, but other then that what can I do for you?[/B]



I was home sick yesterday and Peg was sick part of last week... so a few germs don't bother us. See PM.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Steve and Peg -- Jerry is going to be visiting his kids in Phoenix and will be over there tomorrow -- staying for about 2 weeks. If you need us to help foster, just let me know and he can pick them up, get them spayed/neutered and bring a couple back to NM. Just let me know what you need and we'll help. He can keep a couple at his daughter's before he comes back here and, of course, I still have my vets in Phoenix that will work them in for spay and neuter asap.

Lynn


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Steve & Peg try not to panic about the tie. She may be having a false heat if you can not see any swelling around the vulva. If it is a true cycle the sperm can live up to three days before they fertilize the egg. Also something else I do want to add, is as Deb stated the females need to be spayed first. Because the boys sperm can live up to 6 months after the neuter. And then I have heard breeders say that they can still tie. I have not had it happen but it can according to them. 

Someone else mentioned water. If it happens again you can get a piece of ice and just barley touch his testicles with it. It will make him loose his drive. Boy I hope I dont get slammed by that statement. 

Another thing you can do is get a onezee for the girls. You can find them in the baby section at your nearest department store. Get a new born and put it on her backwards. Cut a whole for the tail. It will take the boys a bit to get through that if they try. 

I am sorry you are having all these issues. I filled out my application and sent it in. Maybe Mary will receive it in a day or two. 

Hugs to you and thank you for all that you have done and are doing to save the innocent babies.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve and Peg ~

I know how busy you are, so if I can help, as well, let me know.

I can get some supplies and ship them from work, you would have
them tomorrow. Let me know.

The next few days will be very busy. 

Kisses to the doggies. They are in good hands. :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh Steve! what a handful you have.

Just a suggestion.

We would use little boys under ware, just turn them around and put the tail through the flap. We would put a feminine pad on the inside for the girls and a pad for the boys placed at the waist band area. Works well to prevent pregnancy and marking. Cheaper than onezees easy to purchase and wash. BTW, get the feminine pads that are good for light incontinence, that works well it holds the urine.

Good luck!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here they are.

They range in weight from Marvin at 4 pounds to 6 pounds for Frisky. Rita is the one who is not scared of us... where Mimi is the most frightened acting and with Frisky running in circles...

Dino









Frisky









Mimi









Rita









and lastly, Marvin









The girls are all going in to be spayed have a dental check and get a vaccination tomorrow. Wish us luck!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh WOW!!!!! Just look at those precious babies. All their eyes just look so sad and tired. But, they all look remarkable well compared to what I was expecting to see. Steve, which ones will be staying with you?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You guys are the absolute best. How lucky those little beauties are in your and Peg's loving arms. Lot's of luck tomorrow.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those poor little ones look so sad 

I'm sure after a few weeks in your home they'll perk right back up though! 
Good luck tomorrow and bless you all for all you do!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww Dino is soooooooooooo cute !!! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, a couple of them look just a bit shelll shocked don't they? Frisky looks like he's a little guy that can roll with the
punches. I'm a bit in between feelings of "ohhhhh look at them" and "I think I want to cry" because I can only imagine
the stress they are under at the moment. Give them all a snuggle for me please.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Well, a couple of them look just a bit shelll shocked don't they? Frisky looks like he's a little guy that can roll with the
> punches. I'm a bit in between feelings of "ohhhhh look at them" and "I think I want to cry" because I can only imagine
> the stress they are under at the moment. Give them all a snuggle for me please.[/B]


They do but this morning when I went into their room, there was a BIG change from yesterday morning. The first morning they were all pretty scared of me, This moring 4 of the 5 dogs were all over me with wiggles and kisses and even with Mimi, you can tell she really wants to trust me.

They will all come around and change and I think it will be pretty fast too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Steve, just an FYI... it may be best to wait to have the shots ... maybe when they go in to have stitches removed.... I remember that my vet wanted about 2-3 weeks between Catcher's last shot and when he would be neutered. I believe it is that the stress of the surgery can affect the ability of the vaccine to work as well as it should ..... Also, it's a lot for their bodies to deal with ... the vaccines and the surgery ... 

The pups are adorable and so very, very lucky right now!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Frisky is a nice looking dog but in similar to one of Deb's dogs in that she runs and runs and runs in a tight little circle. Chance was just outside with the new dogs and was standing right next to Frisky who is doing the circle thing. Chance looks at Frisky (who was getting too close to him) and then looked at Peg and I and I swear I heard him say "Hey... get me away from this crazy lady...". :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that they came around to you better this morning. They are all so cute! Good luck today!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-so cute! Good luck with the vet appt! :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't help but look at those little guys and wonder what kind of life they've had. That's so very sad but now they have a chance. You and Peg are wonderful people for all you do! It has to make you feel so good when they get better with every day that passes and you know you're part of something that means so much to each and every one of them. I admire you and others who do rescue so much. You make such a difference!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well bless their tiny little hearts :wub: 

Wow!! I am so relieved the girls are being spayed today.

LBB has a crush on "circle running" Frisky. 
Can you imagine if those two got together ~ lol

Let us know how the spay/dental goes. I hope they
don't need many teeth pulled.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Well bless their tiny little hearts :wub:
> 
> Wow!! I am so relieved the girls are being spayed today.
> 
> ...


I would love to see LBB meet Frisky ... :w00t: 
Hey Steve, do you know about their lives for the past 7 years ?? - They are my Max's age !!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Looking at their pictures just melted my heart. You are EARTH ANGELS for taking them in!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Well bless their tiny little hearts :wub:
> 
> Wow!! I am so relieved the girls are being spayed today.
> 
> ...


Frisky runs counter clockwise only Deb...

What direction does LBB run?  

On a serious note... I'd love to understand and be able to deal with (counter act) that behavior. As long as I keep her attention, she will stop. But if I turn away from her, she immediately starts up again. Does anyone have any ideas?

We simply did not have time last nite to look into their mouths. I am feeling like a complete rat this morning for leaving the girls at the vet office. The change we have seen in their socialization is pretty amazing after just 1 day and here I am sending them to surgery.

Just before bed last night, I went into the room we have them in and sat down on the floor. I had 4 all over me with kisses and wiggles. I can't even remember her name but the girl in the pink harness ran at me and jumped on me in order to get there first.

The two boys get the same treatment (visit to the vet) tomorrow morning.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-that is just so sweet! They are so happy to be in a loving household :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A friend of mine adopted a dog out of a puppy mill situation who always ran in circles. It was a symptom of a liver shunt. The dog was 5 1/2 years old at the time and her mind had been affected by then. she now wears diapers 24/7 - she's not right, but a well cared for little maltese.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554491
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wondering about Liver Shunt too. All those toxins can cause neurological problems. Also, is she one of the older ones? I wonder if her eye sight is getting bad. She may have more in common will LBB then you first thought.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> A friend of mine adopted a dog out of a puppy mill situation who always ran in circles. It was a symptom of a liver shunt. The dog was 5 1/2 years old at the time and her mind had been affected by then. she now wears diapers 24/7 - she's not right, but a well cared for little maltese.[/B]



oh, no. this is very sad. I hope the vet is able to tell Steve something from the blood work..


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

About circling --

I had a little dog with liver disease in her later years that went in circles. But she was "out of it" in lots of other ways. She went on long circle journeys around the apartment and could not be stopped! It was like she was in a trance. 

I think fast small circles can be the way an animal that has been confined learns to deal with stress or excitement in the confines of the cage. It becomes kind of an obsessive/compulsive type behavior, I think. I haven't seen it in dogs although I've read about it. 

Maybe she is old enough to un-learn the behavior. 

Anyway, much praise to you for taking in these dogs and getting them cared for right away. It sounds like they know they are in wonderful hands.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Steve -- my heart is just breaking. They look so sweet but so tired and unsure.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554491
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Steve, your description is so heart warming. I believe I have heard that dogs that spend their lives in a cage do the circling thing. I think there were some posts here about that. I'll see if I can find .....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554491
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ~ Billy runs clockwise. What a pair these two would make. 

I just may have to send in an application for little "circle girl". B) 

Steve ~ If she were crated most of her life, that would be the cause.

I had a little one who circled. Though the circling never stopped completely,
it slowed way down. I would continuously butt in, and play with her, then 
get her interested in a toy, chewy bone, or kong.

I would rule out any health issues. Circling can also be a sign of pain, and as
other have mentioned, liver shunt. 

I hope she stays still after her surgery.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554571
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will talk to the vet about this when I pick her up. How is a liver shunt determined? Do we just need to draw some blood for a test? She seems happy and shows no physical sign of pain when we pick her up...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554668
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ~ Billy runs clockwise. What a pair these two would make. 

I just may have to send in an application for little "circle girl". B) 

Steve ~ If she were crated most of her life, that would be the cause.

I had a little one who circled. Though the circling never stopped completely,
it slowed way down. I would continuously butt in, and play with her, then 
get her interested in a toy, chewy bone, or kong.

I would rule out any health issues. Circling can also be a sign of pain, and as
other have mentioned, liver shunt. 

I hope she stays still after her surgery.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will talk to the vet about this when I pick her up. How is a liver shunt determined? Do we just need to draw some blood for a test? She seems happy and shows no physical sign of pain when we pick her up...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Liver Shunt - Bile Acid Test (blood drawn) - she'd stay at the vet's for about 1/2 day.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, everyone is back home and no worse for wear... although we did have a bit of a problem.

Frisky went through her dental ok... but by the time he was done there and ready to do the spay, she was turning blue... so they gave her something to bring her out of it and she is acting as if nothing at all happened today.

Her blood test was normal except for one parameter which was slightly high... vet does not feel as though it has anything to do with a live shunt... her heart and lungs sounded good to him. I have the info on what stuff she was given but I am not good with remembering all those terms... I've got to fax some of it to Mary a bit later and I may post more info here.

The vet said it could be something really simple that in two weeks would not bother her at all... although he did suggest that for her, next time that we do an EKG.

Both of the other girls got through everything just fine and the two boys have their tomorrow morning.

The boys had a tiny potty accident off the pad during the day today... but that is about a 1000% better than that first day with 5 dogs that I had to deal with cleaning up... So rather they had some potty training or if I just got lucky, I'm not sure... but it sure does make me happy!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Steve:

I'm glad the girls made it thru okay (I hope Frisky is ok - she wasn't the one that was tied with the boy was she?); did they loose many teeth?
Have you mentioned their ages?

Thanks for taking such great care of them!! UPS is on it's way with some potty pads!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Steve, I think it'd be a good idea for NCMR to set up a special fund for these little guys. I bet there are a lot of us on SM who would like to help. This is a lot of Malts for NCMR to take care of all at once. Blessings to Mary, you and Peg, and NCMR for taking care of these precious babies.....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It sounds encouraging Steve! I'm so glad things are settling down. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve, I think it'd be a good idea for NCMR to set up a special fund for these little guys. I bet there are a lot of us on SM who would like to help. This is a lot of Malts for NCMR to take care of all at once. Blessings to Mary, you and Peg, and NCMR for taking care of these precious babies.....[/B]


Thanks much Sher!!

It would be great if that were to happen and I know that NCMR always needs some extra money... I spent over a $1000 out of my own pocket today (but I eventually will be repaid) and will spend more tomorrow when the boys go in. However... as I explained in more detail in a PM, I'm in a tough spot here and I think I will let someone else deal with this entire part of the issue... B)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve:
> 
> I'm glad the girls made it thru okay (I hope Frisky is ok - she wasn't the one that was tied with the boy was she?); did they loose many teeth?
> Have you mentioned their ages?
> ...


I wasn't in really good shape by the time Tues night/Wed morning when we picked them up. I was home in bad not feeling well until mid morning that day and by the time we got home, I was having trouble functioning at any level... We had 5 white fluffs we did not know and I simply did not recognize who was who at that time.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Steve and Peg you are both Angels. My Marshmallow Fluff ran in circles after she accidentally wiggled out of an older child's hands. Her head hit the tile floor and I did not know it. About a week later the circling started. It was constant. The vets could tell there was brain damage because of how her pupils reacted to light. I do not remember now what that reaction was. All of her other medical tests came back normal. They said I could go to Tucson and get an MRI but it would just confirm what they felt was that she was brain damaged. All this happened in Aug. and Early Sept. They told me the day before my husbands birthday that she was brain damaged. I came home and held her and cried. Ward was so supportive that he I did not have to do anything about that right away. Her birthday was in Nov. and my kids wanted her to at least be kept alive to see 2. She kept on going downhill from there. We finally had to put her to sleep right before Christmas. I do not regret keeping her alive because she was not in pain. It did get to the point that she no longer had a quality life.

On a brighter note Rylee never barks to go potty. She goes to the door and does her circle dance then stares at you to be let outside.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad the girls came out of it fairly well. Hope Frisky is okay. Sounds like heaven to me, having 4 fluffs maul you to death with kisses. Please let us know how the little boys are doing after their snip snip. :biggrin: 

Oh, and by the way - you and Peg :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The girls did pretty well after yesterday's appointment. Frisky was frisky... simply because she just got the teth cleaned up and a vaccination (only).

Missi seemed pretty good last night but Rita wasn't feeling as well as I might have liked. She was behaving a little like someone had scolded her... meaning she really did not feel that great. her incision seems to look a little angry too, so we will have to keep checking it every day until it is looking better.

Today's vet appointment for Dino & Marvin did not go perfectly either...  

Marvin had his teeth cleaned and was snipped, as scheduled...

Dino had his teeth cleaned... (vet said they were BAD), but he seems to have a nasal discharge and probably a respiratory infection also... so Dino still has his "equipment" and will be going on an antibiotic for a week or so... 

Then we will go back and try this all again!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> About circling --
> 
> I had a little dog with liver disease in her later years that went in circles. But she was "out of it" in lots of other ways. She went on long circle journeys around the apartment and could not be stopped! It was like she was in a trance.
> 
> ...


Her blood work was normal except for 1 item which was barely out of spec. Doc is certain it is a compulsive thing for her... She has some energy and she needs to channel it in an appropriate way... I think since she didn't have the surgery (yet) that learning to walk with our boys might be a good thing for her. We will take it slow with her (and all the others)


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That sounds good. 

You sure are doing a lot of wonderful things for these little ones, earning your angel wings for sure. Well, no, I think you already had them! :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Thought I'd try and give a little bit of a status on how everyone is doing. They have all settled down a lot from where they have started. We have made some physical changes to how they are housed and everyone is adjust pretty well to the routine. They are MUCH more affectionate now then they were at the start.

We have made some changes around here... we are still keeping the new crew in their own space and we have set up a special small area in the yard which is totally safe for them and that they have access to whenever they want. These guys all range from 4 pounds to 6 so they are betwen 1/3 to 1/2 the size of our other "giants".

This setup caused a bit of a problem at first as it meant Rocky, Max, and Chance had no access to the doggy door... I've ordered an insert for my sliding patio door... but it is not here yet in spite of their assurances... However, today I changed things a little to take advantage of the size differnce between our dogs and the rescues. I've basically set up a door between the rescue area and the rest of the house that our larger dogs have no problems jumping, which is tall enough the rescues can't jump.

We had a bit of a goof up at the vet's Friday. Yours truly turned the two boys names around...which I did not even realize until late Friday night or Saturday morning. Anyway... Marvin is the 4 pounder who struts around like everything here is his... and he is the one who was not neutered Friday. He is still humping everything in site and he does not seem to be the brightest bulb around either... Peg tells me this just confirms what she has said about men now for years...  

Dino Pretty friendly and good looking dog who is in the middle as to being an introvert/extrovert. Was the first to learn the doggy door and the concept of letting himself out the doggy door to pee and then coming right back in. Marvin and Dino have gotten into a couple fights... I broke the first up but a second one I let them resolve just to see if they did... I can't wait for their testoserone levels to start dropping...  

MiMi Nice looking dog but pretty quiet and easily dominated by the boys and by Rita. Her tail wags a lot and she wants to be friendly and is making improvements, but is still pretty retiring and will go to a corner or to her crate to get away from things. She is not quite as good with the doggy door as Dino but she knows the outside & the potty pad are for potty.

Rita The friendliest dog of the the bunch. Likes to be held and petted and wiggles like a puppy. Will run and jump on lap and has basic understanding of playing with a small ball and fetch. Short coat with little tear staining.

Frisky A very good looking little dog. This is the dog that just runs and runs in circles unless you get and keep her attention. She has become very friendly now (when she is not circling). Her cicling is clearly just her way of coping with not havign adequate exersize and thins to do. We gave her a bully stick and she just goes to town on it... without this compulsive walking in circles. Not spayed yet because of a cold. Appears to have had barker snipped as she tries to bark, but barely makes a sound. Seems to have as much energy as Rita. 

We did some general landscaping clean up in the yard today and so we had everyone outside watching our every move... Frisky learned to respect the pool and give it some space as she fell in at one point while we had the gate open. We did have our point that a tired dog is a good dog (and a happy one) proven again. After a few hours of this, they were all ready for a nap which was so funny because it was just a pile of dogs lying there on the bedding... :wub: Mervin was not trying to hump anything and Frisky wasn't circling and Mimi was asleep with everyone else...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Peg tells me this just confirms what she has said about men now for years[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I always knew I liked Peg!!

Sounds like they are getting used to the routine pretty well. Thanks for the update, Steve.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Whew! I'm totally exhausted reading your last update! Thanks for everything you and Peg are doing for these little guys.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> Peg tells me this just confirms what she has said about men now for years[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I always knew I liked Peg!!

[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl: 

Wow!!! What a weekend. 

Looks like you, and Peg, are getting things under control.

I can't wait 'til Frisky and Marvin are safely spayed/neutered.

I really have a soft spot for that little circle-running Frisky :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Things sound under control!! until today - when the UPS man arrives.. so sorry!! I am such a DORK - ken thought it was hysterical.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Things sound under control!! until today - when the UPS man arrives.. so sorry!! I am such a DORK - ken thought it was hysterical.[/B]



 

You should "explain" yourself here Jennifer... :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Steve:
> 
> I'm glad the girls made it thru okay (I hope Frisky is ok - she wasn't the one that was tied with the boy was she?); did they loose many teeth?
> Have you mentioned their ages?
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=556533
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jennifer, did you get potty pads from the UPS man????? (sounds like something I would do.)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554861
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jennifer, did you get potty pads from the UPS man????? (sounds like something I would do.)   
[/B][/QUOTE]

I sent Steve & Peg and the "Gang" some potty pads, i have never purchased pads on line before (we don't use use them) - so I looked thru past SM posts and tried to figure out which was the best way to go - (it was hard), then I contacted the company, they were out of the 100 pad packs - which I was thinking was a normal purchase - so I ordered 4 55 pad packs (since it was cheaper to order 2 packages - why not 4 ? duh) which actually amounted to 210 potty pads!!! but to me was just 4 little packages.... and the shipping was just high ($15) - so when I got the UPS notice - I looked and realized I had sent Steve 26 lbs of potty pads! and then I did the math - and realized I'm a dork and he gets to store potty pads (cause Lacie and Tilly's mom sent him some too!). :brownbag: I'm sending bully sticks next time... (Oh, because I'm not into disposable things and using plastic if I can help it - I also ordered him the washable potty pads..which come in a bundle of 7 - :w00t: )


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We got priority mail today from http://www.personallypaws.com










Holy Mackeral!!

We still have about half a pack of the disposable potty pads... and actually one of our bigger problems has just been keeping the bedding clean for these guys... We have been using old towels and we even used several of our giant sized pool towels, but we don't have so many towels that we want to use (we don't want to use the really good stuff as the guys don't reallu seem to understand the idea of not messing their sleeping areas...  ) Anyway... we have been doing lots of laundry so we can keep their bedding clean.

However, this stuff is good, thick and soft and I am thinking about using it as bedding... I've not taken them all out of the box to count, but it appears there are at least 6 here.

Jennifer and Lynn,

I'm not quite sure what to say here... I'm shocked and speachless (doesn't happen often :biggrin: ). Thank you both very much.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> We got priority mail today from http://www.personallypaws.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! They should be the kind that indicate (change color) when someone has urinated on it.
I think it'll take them awhile to realize that they can move about freely and can keep their bedding area clean (I hope!)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Jennifer,


Ahh... yes, now I see why you asked how much storage space we have!! LOL!!

Just teasing you (because I know you were worried abou it). They got delivered to the garage sometime after I came home, but before Peg got here. I did not even know they were there, but Peg comes in pushing this large box...

Thanks very much!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I took Frisky and Dino (who was really Marvin :w00t: ) back to the vet today for take 2 of their medical procedures and this time, I am happy to report that both came through fine (though Marvin lost a few teeth due to dental disease). This should complete the medical stuff they need done. 

Our groomer is coming Saturday morning to groom them all (though clearly Marvin and Frisky will be limited on what can be done so close to their surgery). They have all been on Angel Eyes for the last week so they should clean up nicely. We've been doing some cleanup as needed on a night by night basis ... we've had poppy butts... and one of the boys raising his leg and doing his thing on one of the girls... :w00t: ), but frankly, we suck as groomers and we prefer to let the professionals do it (and as it is, we have no time anyway). Also, we've noticed their nails are pretty long, Marvin especially has noticable splaying of his feet, and there is a fair amount of ear hair in each... although no ear infections...

but I do continue to see slight improvments in socialization on a day by day basis.

Dino has become the most affectionate by a large margin. If anyone wants to be licked to death... he is your dog! He also has the doggy door thing down cold. Also, Marvin and Mimi are warming up and starting to act like normal little dogs. Mimi is still, and probably will always be on the shy side. But she has now come over to me when I go sit with them and I have seen her begin to play a little with the rest of the crew.

We have tried taking most of them for walks on a leash and most have been wearing a harness to help them get used to it. Well, the harness doesn't seem to bother them at all... but the walking on the leash will take additional work. A lot of additional work...  

We will try and take some pictures of everyone Saturday after their grooming. We are scheduled to loose two sometime Saturday as Dorreen is taking two (we just do not know which two). Hopefully when we are down to 3 fosters, we will have a little more time to spend with each one and can really get started with some potty training... I have found that with 5, this is just not possible to do...


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I just have to say again.... bless your hearts!!! I can't even imagine you trying to get 5 to walk on a leash as I go crazy just trying to get my 2 to walk, they go right into 'play dead' mode as soon as the leash goes on.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm just now reading about all the potty pads ~ LOL

That was so nice, and much needed.

I hear ya on the laundry. I've been doing a load a night.
Lately Lulu seems to think her blanket is a puppy pad.
Not to mention she walks while she poops, so little tirds
are everywhere :HistericalSmiley: 

Do you have any idea which two Doreen may be taking?

Oh yea, is she there yet??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, that was fast - 2 down already! Congratulations. Sounds like a real handful, my friend. But I know you and Peg are up to the task. :rockon: :rockon: 

Glad to hear that Frisky and Dino made it through their procedures ok. Can't wait for pictures of the freshly groomed crew.


----------

